
The Linux Admin Show (podcast) - swalberg
http://linuxadminshow.com/
======
swalberg
Yay! Another Linux podcast.

Maybe it's just me but I can't get into the ones that are out there. Too
focused on news or not deep enough. So I tried to make a podcast that I'd want
to listen to. One that goes deep and brings in an expert in the field.

Would appreciate any feedback, good or bad.

~~~
antidoh
Listening to Episode 2 right now, so far so good.

The player didn't play for me. FF 15.0.1 on Lubuntu 12.04. I had to view
source and copy the mp3 URL into my desktop's media player.

~~~
swalberg
Oh, it looks like FF doesn't support mp3. I will have to look into
distributing multiple file formats then, e.g. ogg. Thanks for pointing this
out.

~~~
antidoh
I streamed to Gnome Player and Audacious, and in both cases the stream died.
Gnome Player twice, right around the time that you were talking about running
your own CA vs buying, and Audacious a minute or so after that. Couldn't say
why, sorry.

So I wgot the mp3 file and played it locally. About 15 minutes in I just
couldn't stand listening anymore, because the interviewee kept on cutting out.
Possibly because he was moving around and his cell phone signal changed
strength, don't know.

That was really frustrating, because I really did want to listen to someone's
real world experience with SSL and CAs.

~~~
antidoh
And I dl'd episode 1 to compare, and got audio cutouts there too, starting
about 5 minutes or so in, so I stopped listening.

These are both interesting podcasts. I generally don't like audio because I
can't skim, but I got hooked on both casts, although I stopped them both due
to sound quality.

Thanks for posting the additional links for both casts, I'm looking at some of
those now, and following where they lead.

~~~
swalberg
Ack, I'm sorry about that. They were both on Skype. I know the second
interview had some problems with a slow upstream, and I'm not sure what the
problem was on the first.

I think I'll try to get my next interviewees to record on their end and I'll
stitch them together after.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
icasperzen
The media player is terrible. I had to download the .mp3 and listen to the
file locally.

I love the idea, though!

~~~
swalberg
I'm just using an HTML audio tag :) Will look into better options.

~~~
icasperzen
A download link would be sufficient.

Anyways, keep up the good work!

------
vacipr
You should add download links.

